# 13 TICKS & COUNTING!



## AnthonyC

So within the last 24hrs I've removed 7 ticks off of Autumn's head, 4 off of Bella's head, and 2 of the engorged bastards out of Jeter's ear! Since I already have Lyme Disease it really doesn't bother me or freak me out to do it, but it's WTH!!! Enough is enough! I've tried all of the Vet recommended preventatives and suggestions.... BIG $$$... and they don't even work! Does anyone have any home remedies????? HELP!!!


----------



## Tony the tank

I have a place up north deep in the woods.. And my dogs use to always pick up a few almost daily.. So I started spraying the grass and the woods once a month...and it's been 3yrs tick free..

Im sure you've tried advantik...have you tried the heavy duty tick collars..sold at some vet hospitals...


----------



## Jacqui

Only advise I have is to keep your area mowed, then keep the dogs out of the tall weeds and trees. I would much rather deal with ticks, then fleas.


----------



## african cake queen

hi, so sorry you have to deal with that many ticks. i live by the swamp , so we get it all. yellow jacket crawling around acting crazy here in ct. a good cold spell is the only way out nasty bugs.


----------



## AnthonyC

Yup I've tried all of those things (Advantix, etc), but nothing seems to work. The lawn was cut yesterday so I thought that maybe that's what got them all stirred up. Add to that the fact that 1/2 the lawn is covered with fallen leaves so they have tons of places to hide. One problem is that they're dachshunds, and their bodies are mere cm's above the ground. Grrr....


----------



## Jacqui

You could buy them little booties with lifts in them... just sayin'


----------



## AnthonyC

Wow Jacqui why didn't I think of that! I'm gonna give you a booty lift!! Haha!


----------



## Tony the tank

Weiner dogs..your options are limited..I'm surprised you even used advantik with all the bad press they have gotten about the small dogs suffering neurological problems..But if your torts don't graze that part of the yard you can use the yard spray..I can tell you the lawn spray does work..

You could try diamateous <(sp?) earth.... Or spray the perimeter of the yard and keep them at bay..


----------



## AnthonyC

Honestly I didn't hear anything about it being bad for small dogs, in fact I bought it from the vet... freakin' jackass! I thought about spraying but it's not worth the risk. I want my Sullies to do a lot of grazing next spring/summer so kinda out of the question. I did hear that d.e. works, but I haven't looked into it too much. I also heard that if you buy a few guinea hens they really do wonders with tick control. 



Tony the tank said:


> Weiner dogs..your options are limited..I'm surprised you even used advantik with all the bad press they have gotten about the small dogs suffering neurological problems..But if your torts don't graze that part of the yard you can use the yard spray..I can tell you the lawn spray does work..
> 
> You could try diamateous <(sp?) earth.... Or spray the perimeter of the yard and keep them at bay..


----------



## dmarcus

I hate ticks, I adopted a dog once that had them, didnt let him in the house tell i got them all off...


----------



## jackrat

I mixed up some all natural stuff that Kristina gave me the recipe for.It has lemon,rosemary,cloves and other stuff.Works really well.My wife filed the recipe away and she's in the bed.Maybe Kristina will see this and post the recipe.


----------



## AnthonyC

Thanks, Jack! I bought some store bought stuff 1x and it sounds kinda like what you're describing. It was some kind of "natural" tick drops; the kind you put between the shoulder blades and down the back. I don't really remember if it worked but it smelled nice... BONUS!!! 



jackrat said:


> I mixed up some all natural stuff that Kristina gave me the recipe for.It has lemon,rosemary,cloves and other stuff.Works really well.My wife filed the recipe away and she's in the bed.Maybe Kristina will see this and post the recipe.


----------



## fbsmith3

Actually we went all summer reletively flea and tick free.

We bathed the dogs and cats monthly with a homemade lemon shampoo (Made with dawn dish soap and boiled lemon peels). Their hair was silky smooth and easy to brush. The dogs loved it, the cats did not like it whatsoever.


----------



## ascott

I was thinking the food grade DEarth as well....Guinea Hens ROCK...also PeaCocks are rockin in the insect control....the Guinea Hens however will not disturb the flowers and pretty garden sections as they can pluck a bug like nothing I have ever seen....they can get the bug straight off a flower pedal and it never even move....fricken sweet...But Anthony, if you are sensitive to an audio ruckus....they may not bee the pest control you seek (the peacock either) although I find it fun and amusing the sounds that they each make....


Jacqui can not have any booty lifts, no surgery....didn't you hear? she is pregnant


----------



## tyler0912

AnthonyC said:


> So within the last 24hrs I've removed 7 ticks off of Autumn's head, 4 off of Bella's head, and 2 of the engorged bastards out of Jeter's ear! Since I already have Lyme Disease it really doesn't bother me or freak me out to do it, but it's WTH!!! Enough is enough! I've tried all of the Vet recommended preventatives and suggestions.... BIG $$$... and they don't even work! Does anyone have any home remedies????? HELP!!!



One last thing.......
Watch your language , your a bad example to me  
SHH...I wont tell!


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> So within the last 24hrs I've removed 7 ticks off of Autumn's head, 4 off of Bella's head, and 2 of the engorged bastards out of Jeter's ear! Since I already have Lyme Disease it really doesn't bother me or freak me out to do it, but it's WTH!!! Enough is enough! I've tried all of the Vet recommended preventatives and suggestions.... BIG $$$... and they don't even work! Does anyone have any home remedies????? HELP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last thing.......
> Watch your language , your a bad example to me
> SHH...I wont tell!
Click to expand...

Watch if for what? The closest thing I see is WTH (What The Heck) and that is not bad language for a child.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> One last thing.......
> Watch your language , your a bad example to me
> SHH...I wont tell!


Watch if for what? The closest thing I see is WTH (What The Heck) and that is not bad language for a child. 


[/quote]

"Engorged Bastards"


----------



## tyler0912

emysemys said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> One last thing.......
> Watch your language , your a bad example to me
> SHH...I wont tell!
> 
> 
> 
> Watch if for what? The closest thing I see is WTH (What The Heck) and that is not bad language for a child.
Click to expand...


"Engorged Bastards"

[/quote]

What Yvonne said....


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> One last thing.......
> Watch your language , your a bad example to me
> SHH...I wont tell!
> 
> 
> 
> Watch if for what? The closest thing I see is WTH (What The Heck) and that is not bad language for a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Engorged Bastards"
Click to expand...

What Yvonne said.... 
[/quote]
Tyler! Watch your language, there are adults in here!  Okay, It wasn't in your quoted part when you made the comment about it, so it confused my simple mind. You right, he does need to watch his language.


----------



## tyler0912

Jacqui said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> One last thing.......
> Watch your language , your a bad example to me
> SHH...I wont tell!
> 
> 
> 
> Watch if for what? The closest thing I see is WTH (What The Heck) and that is not bad language for a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Engorged Bastards"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Yvonne said....
Click to expand...

Tyler! Watch your language, there are adults in here!  Okay, It wasn't in your quoted part when you made the comment about it, so it confused my simple mind. You right, he does need to watch his language.


[/quote]

Dont want him learning me any naughty words


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> Dont want him learning me any naughty words



Here I thought you were teaching him.


----------



## tyler0912

Jacqui said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont want him learning me any naughty words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I thought you were teaching him.
Click to expand...


How dare you im not like that! 




Jacqui said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont want him learning me any naughty words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I thought you were teaching him.
Click to expand...


----------



## AnthonyC

Tyler is absolutely right! That was totally uncalled for. MY BAD! I just HATE those "BUGGERS"! I've had Lyme disease since 1997. Apparently I was bit by an tick in the fall of '96 & didn't know it; never saw a bullseye, no redness, didn't feel the bite. It went undiagnosed for months, and the symptoms worsened. Eventually I was having joint pain, memory loss, fever, dementia type symptoms, Bell's Palsy. I've spent a few summers with an i.v. stuck in my arm, and still get bouts of Bell's Palsy. I still have to take a sweet cocktail of doxycycline (allergic to penicillin), zovirax (bells/lyme is a virus), and prednisone usually with the change of the seasons. Since it went undiagnosed for so long I ended up with a chronic case of it. Argh... I could go on & on w/horror stories... bottom line Sorry TFO (and Tyler in particuliar). I just HATE those damn things!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Very understandable. So when you grow up (like that is possible ), will you get better? Or is this level going to be constant, until the day (in the far far future) you die?


----------



## tyler0912

AnthonyC said:


> Tyler is absolutely right! That was totally uncalled for. MY BAD! I just HATE those "BUGGERS"! I've had Lyme disease since 1997. Apparently I was bit by an tick in the fall of '96 & didn't know it; never saw a bullseye, no redness, didn't feel the bite. It went undiagnosed for months, and the symptoms worsened. Eventually I was having joint pain, memory loss, fever, dementia type symptoms, Bell's Palsy. I've spent a few summers with an i.v. stuck in my arm, and still get bouts of Bell's Palsy. I still have to take a sweet cocktail of doxycycline (allergic to penicillin), zovirax (bells/lyme is a virus), and prednisone usually with the change of the seasons. Since it went undiagnosed for so long I ended up with a chronic case of it. Argh... I could go on & on w/horror stories... bottom line Sorry TFO (and Tyler in particuliar). I just HATE those damn things!!!



Hmh.....
Dont know if i should accept the apology...might make you suffer!


----------



## dmarcus

Everyone needs to stop getting offended so easily or stop blowing things out of proportion...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AnthonyC said:


> Tyler is absolutely right! That was totally uncalled for. MY BAD! I just HATE those "BUGGERS"! I've had Lyme disease since 1997. Apparently I was bit by an tick in the fall of '96 & didn't know it; never saw a bullseye, no redness, didn't feel the bite. It went undiagnosed for months, and the symptoms worsened. Eventually I was having joint pain, memory loss, fever, dementia type symptoms, Bell's Palsy. I've spent a few summers with an i.v. stuck in my arm, and still get bouts of Bell's Palsy. I still have to take a sweet cocktail of doxycycline (allergic to penicillin), zovirax (bells/lyme is a virus), and prednisone usually with the change of the seasons. Since it went undiagnosed for so long I ended up with a chronic case of it. Argh... I could go on & on w/horror stories... bottom line Sorry TFO (and Tyler in particuliar). I just HATE those damn things!!!



Rob had spinal meningitis and bell's palsy from Lyme Disease. He had a pic line in his arm for over a year.  Have you ever heard the conspiracy that they were created as bio-war agent's on Plumb Island?


----------



## AnthonyC

No, I'll have it forever. Honestly, and I'm not trying to sound like a martyr here, I could have something much much worse so I consider myself to be lucky. I went to the Boston Lyme Clinic (where it was finally diagnosed) in 1997 & they let me look at a slide of my blood... pretty cool stuff actually. They showed me where it had "corkscrewed" itself into my blood cells. I guess what happens is that it screws itself into a cell kinda like a corkscrew winds into a cork in a wine bottle. I believe it was called a spirochete, but I may be wrong. Interesting stuff! So I actually have all these little critters in my blood... That would explain all the little voices in my head... "JACQUI REDRUM! JACQUI REDRUM!"


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> That would explain all the little voices in my head...



Well atleast it's not totally empty...


----------



## dmmj

all this bug talk is making my skin crawl.


----------



## AnthonyC

Nice! HAHA! 



Jacqui said:



> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would explain all the little voices in my head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well atleast it's not totally empty...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Nice!



I have been known to be nice...twice...okay maybe it was only that one time.  

Pretty soon a Mod should come along and remind us to stay on topic...wait! I am a Mod.  Okay people let's get back on to topic, please!


----------



## tyler0912

dalano73 said:


> Everyone needs to stop getting offended so easily or stop blowing things out of proportion...



You do know where joking with anthony...right....
?
And he knows that!


----------



## dmarcus

tyler0912 said:


> dalano73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone needs to stop getting offended so easily or stop blowing things out of proportion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know where joking with anthony...right....
> ?
> And he knows that!
Click to expand...


Not everyone will know that your joking...


----------



## chairman

I'll try to stay on topic... have you tried adding garlic to your dogs' food? Doesn't do anything for their breath, but it is supposed to be good for the coat and cause the dog to be taste bad to ticks and fleas. Short anecdote with my dog/garlic experience, please bear with me... Growing up, every Thursday night was pasta night. My dog ate pasta with us, we cooked extra for him. He wouldn't eat the pasta until we had added marinara sauce to it, which was homemade and generally contained a fair amount of garlic. Our dog never had problems with ticks, and I don't recall that we did anything else chemical-wise to prevent them.

Another solution, this one for the yard, you can spread sulphur on your yard. It is supposed to deter insects and I am unaware of any issues you'd have with it unless you apply it too heavily, in which case I believe that it can become an irritant.


----------



## AnthonyC

Erin--No I've never heard of that conspiracy theory before. Interesting! Rob was VERY lucky!!! That is serious business! 

Dmarcus--It's cool. Tyler knows that if he gets out of line I'll fly over there and straighten him out!

chairman--No, I haven't tried garlic. Don't ask me why, but I was under the impression that garlic wasn't good for dogs. I wouldn't even know where to purchase sulfur. Is it safe for dogs? Is it safe for torts? 
It's funny that you mention that you never had problems with ticks in the past. I've lived in the same area my entire life and we never did either until around 1996. As kids we used to rake the leaves into a pile and jump in them, but I sure as hell wouldn't do that now. There's a lot of woods behind my parent's house, and we used to play back there all the time, and we'd come out w/no ticks, but now the place is infested. What the heck happened???


----------



## tyler0912

AnthonyC said:


> Erin--No I've never heard of that conspiracy theory before. Interesting! Rob was VERY lucky!!! That is serious business!
> 
> Dmarcus--It's cool. Tyler knows that if he gets out of line I'll fly over there and straighten him out!
> 
> chairman--No, I haven't tried garlic. Don't ask me why, but I was under the impression that garlic wasn't good for dogs. I wouldn't even know where to purchase sulfur. Is it safe for dogs? Is it safe for torts?
> It's funny that you mention that you never had problems with ticks in the past. I've lived in the same area my entire life and we never did either until around 1996. As kids we used to rake the leaves into a pile and jump in them, but I sure as hell wouldn't do that now. There's a lot of woods behind my parent's house, and we used to play back there all the time, and we'd come out w/no ticks, but now the place is infested. What the heck happened???



My thugs will fly over to you before you get chance to cook your plane ticket....
I have contacts you see.....
This makes me sound like a proper bad besty guy....im not really like this it is ever since i started to speak to anthony!


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, let's get back to ticks.... the kinds on dogs.


----------



## dmarcus

I think they are nasty and hate when I've had to remove them in the past...


----------



## stephiiberrybean

One of our dogs gets them sometimes. 
I get them off and then put them in nail polish remover and watch them die!
Does that make me sadistic? 

Funnily enough I've never had any ticks on the horses!

Garlic might work! I feed it to the horses to keep their coats nice. It also helps with horses blood and keeps flies away in summer 
In winter they get 1 scoop a day and in summer they get 2! 
Never heard about using it for dogs but you could try it? Just go and get some of the granules that we feed the horses and put them in. Chinese garlic is the best  

Just found this, might be of help


> Dietary additions for boosting immunity and repelling bugs:
> 
> ** A half teaspoon of nutritional brewer's yeast daily can provide the B complex vitamins a dog needs. Dr. Michael Fox has recommended brewer's yeast or nutritional yeast (but not baker's yeast), giving 1 teaspoon per 30 pounds of body weight mixed with the animal's food.
> 
> ** B complex vitamins - 50 mg once a day for cats and smaller dogs, and twice daily for larger dogs.
> 
> ** Use Omega 3 and 6 fatty acid supplements.
> 
> ** Add a tablespoon of organic apple cider vinegar to the dog's water bowl.
> 
> ** Add .a teaspoon each of safflower oil and powdered kelp or seaweed to the food bowl.
> 
> ** Fresh garlic in small quantities can help repel fleas by making the animal taste unpleasant to fleas. Grate a small amount of fresh, raw garlic into your pet's food at mealtime, about one-half to 3 chambers of the clove (chamber, not a whole clove) depending on the animal's size. One vet recommends one crushed clove of garlic (not a whole bulb; a clove is just one chamber) per every 30 pounds. Some holistic health practitioners recommend heating the garlic for easier digestion, and to not to give them garlic every day.
> 
> Natural ingredient-based sprays, lotions, shampoos:
> 
> * Several useful, relatively gentle flea shampoos to help rid fleas. Avoid shampoos with insecticides, since the chemicals can be harsh. If your dog has fleas, use a gentle shampoo containing pyrethrin, pyrethrum or citrus oil. See the Robin's Dog Tip about Bathing for bathing and grooming details.
> 
> * When bathing your pet, you can use apple cider vinegar to rinse his or her fur. Fleas don't like the smell or taste.
> 
> * Lavender, peppermint and geranium essential oils repel mosquitoes. Lavender, lemongrass and geranium repel ticks. And lavender, lemongrass, peppermint and citronella repel fleas. Dab oils between the dog's shoulder blades. As you can see, lavender (which also repels flies) is particularly versatile. Other effective natural repellents include lemon, cedar, eucalyptus, myrrh, neem and rosewood
> 
> * Put a drop of lemon oil or rosemary oil on the dog's collar.
> 
> * A safe, easy homemade flea repellent: cut 6 lemons in half, boil in a quart of water, steep a few hours, then strain the solution into a spray bottle. Spritz your pet's fur, taking care not to spray near the eyes.
> Don't spray anything in a dog's face; apply spray to the hand and then rub it on the fur.
> 
> * Another gentle homemade flea spray: dilute a flower-scented shampoo, such as the type available from ihelppets.com, in water and spray liberally, or rub into the coat and let air-dry.
> 
> * One inexpensive over-the-counter choice for dogs and cats is Gentle Touch drops. Gentle Touch is a spot on that is all natural and free of chemicals and petroleum solvents.
> 
> * Bothered by flies? Pyrethrin-based sprays and ointments are relatively safe and effective.
> 
> * You can find many natural products for flea and tick control on the internet, including:
> www.preciouspets.org/fleafree.htm
> www.greenpet.com.au/article_fleas.php
> 
> * Animal Essentials, Green Hope Essences and Vetriscience are among many companies that make products designed to boost the immune system and help heal the skin.
> 
> * Quantum's 100% Natural Herbal Skin Conditioning Spray repels ticks and fleas, we're told, by a reader who gets it at her local health food store. Ingredients include essential oils such as rose geranium, eucalyptus and tree tea, extracts of St. John's Wort, Rue, neem, wormwood, basil and black walnut hulls. www.quantumherbalproducts.com/Catalog/herbs.cgi/1045


from - http://www.paw-rescue.org/PAW/PETTIPS/DogTip_InsectPrevention.php


----------



## Neltharion

AnthonyC said:


> chairman--No, I haven't tried garlic. Don't ask me why, but I was under the impression that garlic wasn't good for dogs. I wouldn't even know where to purchase sulfur. Is it safe for dogs? Is it safe for torts?
> It's funny that you mention that you never had problems with ticks in the past. I've lived in the same area my entire life and we never did either until around 1996. As kids we used to rake the leaves into a pile and jump in them, but I sure as hell wouldn't do that now. There's a lot of woods behind my parent's house, and we used to play back there all the time, and we'd come out w/no ticks, but now the place is infested. What the heck happened???



You would be correct. Garlic is toxic for dogs. 

Onions and garlic contain the toxic ingredient thiosulphate. Onions have higher amounts of thiosulphate. Pets affected by thiosulphate toxicity will develop haemolytic anaemia, where the petâ€™s red blood cells burst while circulating in its body. Symptoms include Hemolytic Anemia, labored breathing, liver damage, vomiting, diarrhea, discolored urine. The poisoning occurs a few days after the pet has eaten the thiosulphate. All forms of onion can be a problem including dehydrated onions, raw onions, cooked onions and table scraps containing cooked onions and/or garlic. While garlic also contains the toxic ingredient thiosulphate, it seems that garlic is less toxic and large amounts would need to be eaten to cause illness.

http://www.vetinfo.com/dtoxin.html


----------



## AnthonyC

Thank you Neltharion for that extremely useful information...

And thank YOU Steph for trying to kill my dogs!!! 

... I'm just kidding! I really DO appreciate you taking the time to send me all of that information. That was very nice!


----------



## Mao Senpai

I've used this thing called Revolution... on my cats I know its different but I just thought I should throw it out there. It worked wonders for my cats... in terms of fleas and earmites. Just wondering if you've tried it for your dogs? Also yeah onion and garlic is pretty toxic for cats as well.. does the same thing with the blood hehe.


----------



## AnthonyC

I'm pretty sure that I've used Revolution for heart worm prevention, but not for ticks. Is it supposed to be effective for them too?


----------



## Mao Senpai

AnthonyC said:


> I'm pretty sure that I've used Revolution for heart worm prevention, but not for ticks. Is it supposed to be effective for them too?



Yeah its one of those things that treat fleas, tick, worms, and other things hehe. I was just astonished how fast it treated the earmites and fleas.. it was literally a day later and it was all gone.


----------



## AnthonyC

Thank you, Mao. I will certainly look into it!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

AnthonyC said:


> Thank you Neltharion for that extremely useful information...
> 
> And thank YOU Steph for trying to kill my dogs!!!
> 
> ... I'm just kidding! I really DO appreciate you taking the time to send me all of that information. That was very nice!



I didn't say do what it said, I merely found some things out and sent you the advice!

My dog loves garlic, especially garlic bread! He's fine and not affected in anyway. He only gets it in small quantities but he loves it!
To be fair hes the same with chocolate and i've known dogs drop dead from eating chocolate.
Secretly he is a human in disguise.


----------



## AnthonyC

"Secretly he is a human in disguise."--Hey just like Jacqui!!! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Neltharion for that extremely useful information...
> 
> And thank YOU Steph for trying to kill my dogs!!!
> 
> ... I'm just kidding! I really DO appreciate you taking the time to send me all of that information. That was very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say do what it said, I merely found some things out and sent you the advice!
> 
> My dog loves garlic, especially garlic bread! He's fine and not affected in anyway. He only gets it in small quantities but he loves it!
> To be fair hes the same with chocolate and i've known dogs drop dead from eating chocolate.
> Secretly he is a human in disguise.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kristina

You guys need some sort of mental health intervention... Loonies 

Anthony, here is the recipe that Jeff mentioned. It works really well, I have been using it for a couple of months now.

In fact, my cats have a habit of sleeping on top of the Hingeback enclosure. I noticed a few fleas in the leaf litter. So, I sprayed it down with my flea remedy, and next day, no more fleas


----------



## AnthonyC

What scares me, Kristina, is that she hasn't "fired back" in a while. This can only mean 1 thing... she's planning something BIG!! 

I'm not sure if you're going to PM the recipe or if you're having a "Jacqui moment", but I don't see the ingredients listed anywhere! 



Kristina said:


> You guys need some sort of mental health intervention... Loonies
> 
> Anthony, here is the recipe that Jeff mentioned. It works really well, I have been using it for a couple of months now.
> 
> In fact, my cats have a habit of sleeping on top of the Hingeback enclosure. I noticed a few fleas in the leaf litter. So, I sprayed it down with my flea remedy, and next day, no more fleas


----------



## Kristina

LMAO, forgot to paste the thread...

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Chemical-free-flea-remedy-it-works-so-good#axzz1bqMJfeA4


----------



## AnthonyC

Got it! Thank you, Kristina! 



Kristina said:


> LMAO, forgot to paste the thread...
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Chemical-free-flea-remedy-it-works-so-good#axzz1bqMJfeA4


----------



## laramie

Poor Autum, Jester and Bella


----------



## AnthonyC

I wanted to share a quick story with all of you...

I called my mother this morning to tell her about Kristina's recipe for tick prevention & here is the gist of the conversation:

ME: Mom, I've pulled a ton of ticks off the dogs this week, so a member of the Tortoise Forum told me about a recipe for dogs.
MOM: Why? Are you planning on cooking them?
ME: What?
MOM: You know... having hot dogs for dinner. 
ME: Forgot to take you medication I see!
MOM: Don't you have some young minds to corrupt? Goodbyyye, Anthony!

*AND YOU GUYS WONDER WHY I'M NUTS*


----------



## tyler0912

*RE: 13 TICKS & COUNTING!*

Like mother like daughter... i meen son!


----------



## AnthonyC

*RE: 13 TICKS & COUNTING!*

Wow... thanks a lot, Jacqui... ahem... I mean Tyler!!! 



tyler0912 said:


> Like mother like daughter... i meen son!


----------



## tyler0912

AnthonyC said:


> Wow... thanks a lot, Jacqui... ahem... I mean Tyler!!!
> 
> 
> 
> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother like daughter... i meen son!
Click to expand...


Tyler is a male/female name youknow...as you stated....
Jacqui is very lady like! *COUGH COUGH* 
Try say that with a straight face  
She is not replying to your abuse, she is cooking something up!


----------



## exoticsdr

Check with your vet for a product called Certifect, it is new on the market. I recently gave several doses to a friend that has two dogs that were covered in ticks from running in the Southeast Texas woods and when I went back a week later,,,,,not a single tick on either dog, and they were covered when I put the product on them. It is a "spot on" product like Frontline and Revolution. As for the Revolution, it's a great product for cats and exotics, i have seen many heartworm prevention failures over the years in dogs, so would not recommend that product in this case.


----------



## Jacqui

exoticsdr said:


> Check with your vet for a product called Certifect, it is new on the market.



When I took a feral cat/kitten in a week ago with a broken leg, my Vet commented on that product. The cat had a lot of fleas (imagine that  ). Unfortunately since the animal had to be knocked out for us to even work with her, he did not want to use it. With your added comments, sound like something to further check into.

Of course, now that I looked it up, it says it's only for dogs??? hmmm


----------



## AnthonyC

Thanks, Doc! Appreciate it! 



exoticsdr said:


> Check with your vet for a product called Certifect, it is new on the market. I recently gave several doses to a friend that has two dogs that were covered in ticks from running in the Southeast Texas woods and when I went back a week later,,,,,not a single tick on either dog, and they were covered when I put the product on them. It is a "spot on" product like Frontline and Revolution. As for the Revolution, it's a great product for cats and exotics, i have seen many heartworm prevention failures over the years in dogs, so would not recommend that product in this case.


----------



## exoticsdr

That is correct, it is for dogs only....it contains Amitraz and cats dont do well with it. Doc



Jacqui said:


> exoticsdr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check with your vet for a product called Certifect, it is new on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I took a feral cat/kitten in a week ago with a broken leg, my Vet commented on that product. The cat had a lot of fleas (imagine that  ). Unfortunately since the animal had to be knocked out for us to even work with her, he did not want to use it. With your added comments, sound like something to further check into.
> 
> Of course, now that I looked it up, it says it's only for dogs??? hmmm
Click to expand...


----------



## AnthonyC

***MAKE THAT 18 TICKS & COUNTING***
I pulled 5 more off the dogs this morning. Thank goodness 4/5 of them were not embedded. I am going to mix up Kristina's concoction this evening, but if that doesn't work it's back to chemical warfare!  Here is a few pics of one of them:


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Eiw.
Your ticks over there are so different to the ones we get over here!!


----------



## tyler0912

The ones over here are white...and horrible...theyre quite nice looking


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

That is a deer tick. I alway's hold them in a tweezers and light them on fire. Sadistic I know but it is really hard to kill them and I just can't risk them being alive!


----------



## tyler0912

CtTortoiseMom said:


> That is a deer tick. I alway's hold them in a tweezers and light them on fire. Sadistic I know but it is really hard to kill them and I just can't risk them being alive!



:'( You harsh person


----------



## AnthonyC

HAHAHAHA! OMGGG! ERIN, I DO THE SAME THING!!!... and I enjoy it!!! Shhhh.... Sadistic? No! Well deserved? Heck yeah! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> That is a deer tick. I alway's hold them in a tweezers and light them on fire. Sadistic I know but it is really hard to kill them and I just can't risk them being alive!


----------



## Mao Senpai

I would do the same thing... yuck.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Deer ticks are pretty.

I drown ticks in nail polish remover but burning them sounds like more fun!


----------



## tyler0912

*RE: 13 TICKS & COUNTING!*

Told you they was pretty.
My mum drowns them in white vinegar, dunno why!


----------

